# Annie



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Here is Zanath, and i better explain how i got Annie out of that hehe. You see, it goes Zanath - Zannie -Annie yay!!!!

She is not at my place just yet, she is still living with her owners down the road, but she is coming here in the first week of January...YAY!

And the first thing i am going to do with her is get her in a Hanoverian (sp?) bridle, because i HATE stock bridles (which is what she is ridden in right now).


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Look at those long legs! :wink: How tall are you?

Gotta picture of the bridle you are getting? I assume you are going to use it for dressage training or am I wrong?


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

hehe, yeah, i am quite tall, stopped growing, but i am the shortest in my family  I am 172.5cm. Quite tall in the world of horses i know. And Annie is only 15hh.










I hope that picture works. It's so i have better control over her. And as i said i HATE stock bridles, so getting her into one of these will release my pain of having to ride in a stock.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm 6 foot or or 182.9 cm. I know about this strange tall phenomenon in the horse world. I good friend of mine and I often hop on one another's saddles. When we adjust the stirrups, I'm on bullet 6 for extra long stirrup leathers and she's on bullet 12 for regular length stirrup leathers.  
Anyway, the noseband will help and if needed, the dropped flash band will help as well.









I bought this guy and love it. It looks a bit thicker in real life than in the picture. I bought it intially for the style ignoring the brass on it, but I now I really have grown to like brass fixtures. I don't think I'll go back to silver colored buckles - I love the no rust as well.

/end rant. :mrgreen:


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

hehehe. Yep, at my riding school, in my riding class, i am the oldest, and tallest lol. I am taller than my instructor, i am taller than my riding friends. They all sit there on their 14.2hh and under defined ponies...and i am sitting there on my 15.3hh stocky brute :lol: 

And in jump club. They are all on the under 14.2hh defined ponies, and i am either on the 15.3hh stocky brute, or a defined 15hh mare. Feel so tall at times  :wink:


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Isn't it nice though? Reach things in high places and not many people will give a girl looking down on them attitude. :wink: 

I look silly on anything below 15.2. I'm most comfortable on 16.1 and up.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

yes, i must say that it is quite handy reaching things that are high up for people. 

I feel too small on Zanath and she is very stocky. I prefer to be over15.2hh, on a stocky horse. Don't favour the defined horses (like TB's hehehe) much.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Your so tall!  , here i am only 164cm and the best height is between 15- 15.2 hh anything taller and i look small! I like Annie she's cute & i agree about hanovarian bridles over stock bridles!


----------

